# Available to sub full time in Washtenaw and Lenawee county Michigan



## Killswitch (Aug 9, 2005)

Im available to subcontract in Washtenaw or Lenawee county.

Fully insured to plow. Million liability. Good truck, effecient driver, quality work.

In have no salter, but can apply by hand if necessary.

Im not affraid to get out of the truck for minor handwork.

Call Dave at 734.678.8212

Thanks guys.


----------

